# banning a site..again..



## Conti027 (Oct 23, 2008)

K so if some of you might remember. I ban myspace from my computer.
I did the "local host" way like......

"The file is located in "C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts" (the file has no extension)

open it in any old text editor, and look inside.

By default it will have

"127.0.0.1 localhost"
(and possibly another one, in vista)"

it worked but I found a work around....by just googleing myspace and clicking on the link to it. any way to fix that?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 23, 2008)

Ban the IP.


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 23, 2008)

Which browser are you using. I'm pretty sure if your using IE you go to:

Options> Security> ''Enter URL''. Apply.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2008)

Conti027 said:


> K so if some of you might remember. I ban myspace from my computer.
> I did the "local host" way like......
> 
> "The file is located in "C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts" (the file has no extension)
> ...


All that does is make it so you can type http://localhost or http://whatever.




Wasley said:


> Which browser are you using. I'm pretty sure if your using IE you go to:
> 
> Options> Security> ''Enter URL''. Apply.


That doesn't deny access to the site, it just prevents the site from doing anything harmful to the computer (kept on a very short leash).


What you'll need to do is set up a firewall and have the firewall block all traffic to the domain: myspace.com

I'm pretty sure Windows Firewall can do this if you are already using it.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 23, 2008)

Use open DNS to ban it.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 24, 2008)

Have done with it and use a decent firewall as if it's not there it going be another site like Facebook and such.


----------

